# Support groups are the ticket!



## Anxious Guy (Jul 31, 2007)

*I've never been to a support group but I'll bet it can go a long way in helping us deal with our SA.
Lets face it!...our fears are social interactions with other human beings. I have sudden panic attacks in the middle of conversations. In grade school and high school I was a loner...kind of. But, I'd love to just sit here and reply to every thread on this forum. The only thing is, i'm sitting comfortable behind my keyboard and know one knows who I am. We can all vent our feelings but the question we have to ask is...are we getting any better? I'm not trying to be negative or anything. I just want everyone who feels stuck to try and take small steps and keep moving forward. Its easy to post a rant on the board here but we're still fearful of other people. Damn it! If I can help some people kick this thing in the *** then I will become that much better of a person. Its fun to meet new people if we can just find a way to overcome our anxeties.
Any comments?
I live in Los Angeles, CA. does anyone know where I can find a support group??*


----------



## dric1007 (Nov 8, 2007)

Try meetup.com and look up social anxiety support groups. I found a few in Northern Cali, I'm sure there are some in LA too.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=70811


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Support groups are great, but they won't fix your SA. First of all, you have to be in a good support group, as in one that's filled with sensitive, understanding, supportive people. Next, you have to be willing to open up, which is really hard to do. Finally, you have to stick with the group and keep going on a regular basis (which can be hard, too).

Right now, I think I've gotten everything I can from support groups and I need to go into full group therapy. In my experience, support groups can be therapeutic, but you won't get the same results that you would get from psychotherapy. You have to have reasonable expectations. I don't want to discourage anybody from going to a support group, but I feel like this needed to be said.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

I go to a support group right now, and it does make a HUGE difference! I can never open up to normies, but social anxiety people all understand, its easy to open up to them. And just opening up and being related too seems to reduce the anxiety everytime


----------

